# ssd with GPT not booting



## da1 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi guys,

On my new and shinny Lenovo T420S with an Intel SSD drive, I decided to setup a amd64, 8.2-RELEASE ZFS/GTP installation.

The problem is, whatever setup I do (dan's ZFSonRooT or mm's mfsbsd) it just doesn't boot. I tried 8.2, 8.1, and 8.0.
I also tried rewriting the bootcode (gpart -b) but I had no success.
I remember there was a thing some time ago about aligning the partitions but that was for bsdlabel not for gpt, or am I mistaken ?

LE: boots and works just fine with UFS setup.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 29, 2011)

So what error did you saw?
Does it get to boot menu?
More details please.


----------



## da1 (Jul 29, 2011)

A, wops, sorry, was a bit pissed when I wrote this (gf).

Basically, I get no error because I cannot even get to the boot menu. It's like I have no hdd at all (the laptop starts probing the network, usb, optical unit for a boot block, but fails and at the end I'm presented with the BIOS boot menu).

I also tried 9.0-CURRENT but got the same behavior.


----------



## volatilevoid (Jul 29, 2011)

Try this guide. I used the one for multiple disks (i.e. RAID-Z 1), but this one should work too.


----------



## da1 (Jul 29, 2011)

@volatilevoid: same like dan's (was using it when I was testing).


----------



## volatilevoid (Jul 30, 2011)

According to this thread it's possible to change the way the BIOS handles disks. Already had a look there?


----------



## da1 (Jul 30, 2011)

volatilevoid said:
			
		

> According to this thread it's possible to change the way the BIOS handles disks. Already had a look there?



Just did now. Changed the BIOS to UEFI+legacy with UEFI first but noticed it didn't produce any change. I also tried reinstalling, but got the same behavior.


----------

